# A sign from the Rainbow Bridge?



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

We lost our Flirty on May 21st to hemangiosarcoma. Sometimes we still talk to her as if she's around, such as when I drop food on the kitchen floor I tell her to clean it up for me, little things like that which we miss so much.

Earlier in the evening while watching tv I could smell her. Know how your dog has it's own scent? I hadn't noticed it since she died but last night I really smelled her.

Almost every night, my hubby and I call Flirty to join us on the bed as we always did. Last night I had lit the little flashlight that I keep on my nightstand and right after we called for her, the flashlight kept flickering. I know it was Flirty and it didn't even creep me out. Normally something like that would have frightened me but I felt such a sense of calm that I knew it was her.

We miss you Flirty and thanks for the message!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How glad for you,yes I do believe people ,and animals do let us know,through GOD.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I loved your post and I'm happy Flirty is sending you and your husband signs. My first three girls have all sent signs to me so I always enjoy reading about others who have received signs.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a wonderful message you got from Flirty. I believe that if we open our hearts to messages we will feel or see them.:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

How wonderful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You received a very special gift.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*



MyMaggieGirl said:


> We lost our Flirty on May 21st to hemangiosarcoma. Sometimes we still talk to her as if she's around, such as when I drop food on the kitchen floor I tell her to clean it up for me, little things like that which we miss so much.
> 
> Earlier in the evening while watching tv I could smell her. Know how your dog has it's own scent? I hadn't noticed it since she died but last night I really smelled her.
> 
> ...


Mary: I am so happy for you-this brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

gold4me said:


> ... I believe that if we open our hearts to messages we will feel or see them.:


Gold4me, I believe this also.

Flirty's mom, I am so very happy that Flirty girl let you and your husband know she was checking in on you.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so glad you had a very special moment, I'm sure your beautiful Flirty is watching over you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So happy you had a sign from Flirty. I do believe....


----------



## Pirate Molly (Mar 20, 2015)

We got signs from our Abby when it was time to get a new pup. It happens.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I am a believer.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad Flirty sent you a sign!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I was driving back home, actually driving right into the storm. With first rain drops, beautiful rainbow showed up over the sky and at that moment my radio station (CBC radio) that very rarely play any music started one of my favorite songs The Police - Every Breath You Take.

Coincidence?!? I don’t think so.

"Every Breath You Take"

Every breath you take
Every move you make
Every bond you break
Every step you take
I'll be watching you

Every single day
Every word you say
Every game you play
Every night you stay
I'll be watching you…

Thanks my Buddy, mammy loves you manee, manee!


----------

